

Software developer salaries - ceekays
http://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/software-developer-salary-SRCH_KO0,18.htm

======
someone_latvia
Interesting. Because in Latvia you can get best of the breed software
developers for only 66 000 USD a year. And that includes all possible and
impossible taxes! (without taxes it's about 32 000 USD a year)

By the way, I'm a freelancer - feel free to drop me a line at
spiritus.emortus@gmail.com.

Sorry for the spammy note. :)

~~~
ceekays
In Malawi, the average salaries of good developers is 14,400 USD (22% of that
of Latvia). Lord have mercy!

------
dcpn
Ugh, sign in to view more, no I don't think so.

/clears cookies

~~~
ceekays
Hahaha!

